# need help with lathe/parts



## rick112563 (Feb 8, 2006)

I need some help with a lathe that was given to me so what a better place to go but here. I was gave a sears craftsman lathe model number 149.23860 it has a seperate motor model 113.12530 its a 12 inch long bed lathe. The lathe has a 3 way pully for speed adjustments the motor has no pully. I need to know what size pully to find so I can use this lathe. Sears has no information on this except to say it is discontinued but would sell me a new one. Since I am just learning to use a lathe I would like to try and get this one up and running and practice before investing in a new lathe and I fell older tools need loven too. Thanks for any help you can provide.
 Rick


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Rick

Get your mike out and write down the pulley size that's on the lathe,,,then take the info with the motor shaft size to your ACE Hardware and pickup one,,,most are die cast Alum. and will run you about 12.oo bucks the norm...it will work fine ,besure to check the key size on the motor and the 3 step pulley....most are 1/4" sq. x 1 1/4" long ,you may want to pickup a new one at the same time..if it's a haft moon type take the motor with you when you get the new pulley...it's got to fit just right.. 




============


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Rick, Sometimes it's not worth the trouble to repair old tools. You are in luck with this one, it is a simple fix. It always helps to take a photo and post it with any request for assistance. We may spot something you had overlooked. If you have any questions on set up or how to safely use your lathe please ask. We want our members safe and happily making sawdust.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

If I may suggest, check pulley that is still there, check for wear, check the key stock. Nothing is more irritating than doing all that work only to find the other one was damaged. Normally belts slip but, I've seen damage done to both sets of pulleys.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Rick here are some other things to look at and think about before you put a lot of money into this lathe. I don't want to be a stick in the mud but some of those older tools are fine to revive them. The problem you are going to have is finding accessories to go with it. I am not sure but I am guessing 3/4 X 16 tpi headstock and if it is a oddball size you may not find anything such as a chuck, etc. that will fit it. You can get the 3/4 X 16 tpi but if you upgrade none of these will fit your new lathe which means you have to start from scratch again. My brother went thru that with a 1959 Sears lathe. He spent almost twice as much and he would have been much better off buying a Rikon, Jet or Delta which are all 1 X 8 tpi and if you do go to a bigger better lathe adaptors are available to use your accessories. He did buy a Jet but like I said spent more than if he would have bought it in the first place. If you don't find turning is for you all of the above resale value is pretty good. Just some info to think about.


----------



## mpulnteeth (Jan 28, 2009)

I just laid my hands on one of these, luckly al parts were there. 1/2 HP motor locked up but the guy gave me a 3/4 HP that does work although I need to rewire it. its going to need a lot of TLC, oil, penatrent, wire brush and some paint, but its in... will be in... good enough shape to learn on till my wife lets me get a nice one. 

PS I work with moters, pulleys, bearings... all day so this should be a peice of cake to fix up and fun to boot!

PSS it has both pulleys so let me know if you still need those sizes. although I just saw the dates of this and hope you got your pulley by now!


----------

